# ein array mit methoden?



## superhero (6. Dez 2007)

hallo an alle,


kann man bei java ein array aus methoden machen?

es geht um folgendes ich habe ne menge set und get mehtoden in meiner applikation

und statt das ich die alle einzeln aufrufe würde ich das gern über ein array machen falls es sowas gibt

also ähnlich wie bei javascript wo man ein array über die ids laufen lassen kann


```
var array = ["...", "...", ...];
var i=0;

while(i <array.length)
document.getElementById(array[i]).value = ...;
```

und das ganze in java sollte auch in der form ähnlich sein
gibt es soetwas in der art 

```
Methods array = [setDas(), SetDies(), ...];
int i=0;

while(i <array.length)
p.array[i]("...");
```

gruß


----------



## ARadauer (6. Dez 2007)

gibt es in JAVA (noch) nicht, jedoch kannst du Methoden in Objekte kapselnd. (Command Pattern)

wobei ich in deinem fall, das irgendwie anders lösen würde. irgendwie die members in eine collection packen und dann über ein einzelnen getter bzw setter methode die objekte ansprechen.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2007)

du erstellst dir Objekte, die ausführbar sind


```
public abstract class Command {

    public abstract void execute(Object param1, Object param2);
}

-------


Command setNameCommand = new Command {

    public void execute(Object param1, Object param2) {
        MyObject myObject = (MyObject) param1;
        String name = (String) param2;
        myObject.setName(name);
    }
}

setNameCommand.execute(myObject, name);
```


wenn du damit 10 Aufrufe von 20-set-Operation durch einmalige Definition von 10 Commands ersetzt, dann kann man drüber nachdenken,
ansonsten ist das nicht gerade effektiv, auch wenn man natürlich noch vereinfachen kann,

es gibt auch Reflection und ganze Libraries speziell zu getter + setter
http://commons.apache.org/beanutils/


----------

